# cinnamon in wine



## jkrug (Oct 12, 2013)

I am planning to add a couple of cinnamon sticks to my 6 gallons of apple wine. Do I need to add potassium sorbate? Making couple gallons dry and rest semi sweet. Wont be adding sugar a while though.


----------



## CBell (Oct 12, 2013)

You do not need to add sorbate in order to add cinnamon. 

you DO need to add it before you add sugar.


----------



## jkrug (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 14, 2013)

No and NO.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Oct 15, 2013)

I was looking at doing the same thing. I've read that you may not want to add the sticks to early because the cinnamon could take over. My apple is in the primary now and I should have about 5-6 gallons when I transfer to secondary. How many sticks should I add and when? Also, has anyone added nutmeg and vanilla? Wondering where a good starting point would be regarding how much of each to add.

Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2013)

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> I was looking at doing the same thing. I've read that you may not want to add the sticks to early because the cinnamon could take over.
> Thanks!



I disagree. I add 2-3 sticks right after fermentation and change them out at every racking. It is never over powered. In the future I will use cinnamon extract for better control.
However if you use cloves which I suggest, you can ruin your wine if you use too many. I only add 1 or 2 and don't change them out. They can quickly over power the wine.


----------



## jkrug (Oct 15, 2013)

I added 1 cinnamon stick per gallon to my first batch and it did take over. So this time I only added 2 sticks for 6 gallons. Hoping to have a little apple taste with cinnamon. Cant wait to try it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2013)

jkrug said:


> I added 1 cinnamon stick per gallon to my first batch and it did take over. So this time I only added 2 sticks for 6 gallons. Hoping to have a little apple taste with cinnamon. Cant wait to try it!



I understand that. I use 6 gallon carboys.


----------



## Arne (Oct 15, 2013)

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> I was looking at doing the same thing. I've read that you may not want to add the sticks to early because the cinnamon could take over. My apple is in the primary now and I should have about 5-6 gallons when I transfer to secondary. How many sticks should I add and when? Also, has anyone added nutmeg and vanilla? Wondering where a good starting point would be regarding how much of each to add.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I usually add some vanilla extract. I use 3 tbs for 5 gal. and it doesn't really give it a vanilla taste, but I think it adds something to the wine. Maybe one of these times I will add a bit more of it and see if it comes thru a little more. Arne.


----------



## geek (Oct 15, 2013)

just curiosity, have you ever added cinnamon sticks to a red grape wine?


----------



## jkrug (Oct 17, 2013)

Haven't tried it in red.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 23, 2013)

geek said:


> just curiosity, have you ever added cinnamon sticks to a red grape wine?



I was doing a search on adding the cinnamon because I am contemplating adding the cinnamon to my elderberry which is currently fermenting on dark chocolate. I think it needs an element of spiciness to it so tonight after my first racking I'm going to try 2 sticks of cinnamon and maybe 1 or 2 cloves to 6 gallons. See what happens. I don't have time to make cinnamon extract so I'll go with sticks for now. Maybe only 1 clove?


----------



## Julie (Oct 23, 2013)

ckvchestnut said:


> I was doing a search on adding the cinnamon because I am contemplating adding the cinnamon to my elderberry which is currently fermenting on dark chocolate. I think it needs an element of spiciness to it so tonight after my first racking I'm going to try 2 sticks of cinnamon and maybe 1 or 2 cloves to 6 gallons. See what happens. I don't have time to make cinnamon extract so I'll go with sticks for now. Maybe only 1 clove?


 
only use one clove, two will be overpowering.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 23, 2013)

Julie said:


> only use one clove, two will be overpowering.



Ah thanks for the response Julie! I appreciate that! Don't want to ruin 6 gallons of the stuff!


----------



## saramc (Oct 25, 2013)

I think it should be noted that there is only one true cinnamon, Ceylon cinnamon. Your common homebrew store or grocery store version is typically cassia aka Saigon, Chinese or Java cinnamon. The taste comparison regardless when you add it to the batch simply tells the story.

Cinnamon oil is quite nice if you are looking for a little bit of classic cinnamon toothpick sweet-n-spicy, and a few drops,go a long, long way. It is so very different than cinnamon sticks or even cinnamon extract. Pack a pint jar with Ceylon cinnamon sticks and fill with pure grain, seal it up and tuck in the pantry for 6-8 weeks and you will have a very nice extract.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 25, 2013)

saramc said:


> I think it should be noted that there is only one true cinnamon, Ceylon cinnamon. Your common homebrew store or grocery store version is typically cassia aka Saigon, Chinese or Java cinnamon. The taste comparison regardless when you add it to the batch simply tells the story. Cinnamon oil is quite nice if you are looking for a little bit of classic cinnamon toothpick sweet-n-spicy, and a few drops,go a long, long way. It is so very different than cinnamon sticks or even cinnamon extract. Pack a pint jar with Ceylon cinnamon sticks and fill with pure grain, seal it up and tuck in the pantry for 6-8 weeks and you will have a very nice extract.



Thanks for that info! I'll try to read what it is that I get from my bulk spice store next time and I'm definitely going to try to make a few of my own extracts now that I have seen how simple it is!


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Oct 26, 2013)

I am about to start another batch of Hard Rockin' (18%) Apple cider. In the previous batch I added one cinnamon stick per gallon and thought I had ruined it, but after about 3-4 months of bottle aging it was ridiculously good.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 26, 2013)

terroirdejeroir said:


> I am about to start another batch of Hard Rockin' (18%) Apple cider. In the previous batch I added one cinnamon stick per gallon and thought I had ruined it, but after about 3-4 months of bottle aging it was ridiculously good.


 That's food for thought!! Thanks! 18% my gosh that must kick some ***! I wish I knew what mine will end up at - it was to be about 6.7% But today the SG reading was 1.001. I backsweeteened with 1 can of cranberry concentrate and the SG went up to 1.10 however I'll be adding 1 or 2 more cans as I still have too much headspace in my carboy after racking. That being said since my SG wasn't at .990 not that it's a guarantee, I'm sure I'll be getting more alcohol out of this batch. It's going to be a lovely blush or rosé colour due to the cranberry concentrate. But... I only have half a stick of cinnamon in mine - now not sure if it will even add anything to the flavour? I wasn't going for a distinct detectable cinnamon flavour though just some je ne sais quoi! These were large 8 inch sticks I was using.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Nov 17, 2013)

My cider got stuck around 1.001 or 1.002 so I racked it and restarted fermentation with new yeast. Can I add more cinnamon now during fermentation? Or should I wait until it's done?


----------



## Czaccary (Feb 28, 2022)

geek said:


> just curiosity, have you ever added cinnamon sticks to a red grape wine?



Ever tried the cinnamon with red wine?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Feb 28, 2022)

The OP hasn’t been back since 2015, , , so a modern answer is do a lab bench trial with a 750 ml bottle of a similar wine. After a month do you like the flavor? If you cut the test bottle 1/10 do you like the flavor? If you cut that again 1/10 do you like it? How will back sweetening change it?
As with the early post about one clove is OK but two overpowering, I am getting an apple mead ready now and wishing that I hadn’t put one cinnamon stick in. The sharp notes in the cinnamon are amplifying acid notes off the cyser.


Czaccary said:


> Ever tried the cinnamon with red wine?


----------

